# The 322AC



## T-Man

I checked the forum and Flyernut has a 322. Very similiar engines but not exact. So here goes another clean and show.

From memory, the 322 was made in 1948 to 1950. The mechanicial reverse is in the tender. The circuit uses a four wire pass to the engine. The 322 has an on board reverse. The 322AC also has a choo sound generatged from a piston and a liquid smoke unit, and of course a front light.

The engine is a Hudson 4-6-4. A simple scew removes the drawbar and another for the rear truck.










The rods are held on with two 3/16th size bolts and a 1/4 bolt in the center andup front three number 4 /40 screws hold onto the smaller shafts. I hadone witha split head and luckily none were stuck. A relief when taking apart an engine for the first time.




















The boiler cover pops out to access the bulb.











One screw removes the cowcatcher with the handrails that can be pulled out and another that holds the steamchest.



















Removing the motor is next. Two screws hold the rear wire connectors. The two screws on the frame and you can slide the motor back. But only after one screw is removed that is attached to the smoke unit. Everything is too long to remove in one piece.




















The if that isn't enough there is still the choo sound cylinder and the smoke unit.










The sad arrows show the two screw holes.









Now all I have to do is clean it and get it back together again!hwell:

Fun stuff!


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> From memory, the 322 was made in 1948 to 1950. The mechanicial reverse is in the tender. The circuit uses a four wire pass to the engine. The 322 has an on board reverse. The 322AC also has a choo sound generatged from a piston and a liquid smoke unit, and of course a front light.


T-Man,

Excellent operating room surgical photos!

Can you clarify ... which has the reverse unit in the tender ... the 322, or the 322AC ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mikesdaddy

Yes, love the tutorials with photos--best way to learn BEFORE tearing into your own stuff!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

And so far, no epoxy was used.

Thanks T for the tutorial.
Are you going to paint? 
Or are you just servicing?

Or, did you just want to see all the pieces?


----------



## T-Man

The 322 owned by flyernut.








TJ, I took apart the complete engine. No reverse unit there. Is the heat getting to you?

I will do the tender next. Also I got my info at My flyer trains .org They have an online service manual that was a great help.

I am curious about the 322 if it has a smoke unit. all the room is taken up in the 322AC

This is the best AF engine I have so far. And I confess I wanted to see the pieces. AT this point I don't want to paint. Normally when Corrosion is a problem, I do.


----------



## Artieiii

Wow that's a nice one! I never had any American Flyer's....grandpa was 100% Lionel kind of guy.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

OK ... be patient with me here ... it IS hot ...

So the 322AC (yours) has its e-unit in the tender, but the 322 (Flyernut) has its e-unit in the loco itself?

On the 322, I see wires from the tender to the loco ... 2, I think. Is that simply the track power pickups on the tender wheels?



(Go easy on me ... )

TJ


----------



## T-Man

The pickup is always in the tender and the 322 has two two wires from the tender. One for each rail.

If I am doing this, I hate to leave any doubt.

Today I cleaned the shell and removed the small pipes on the shell to shine them up Four of them in all.










Epoxy? I got some.


----------



## T-Man

*The Tender*

Four screws remove the cast shell and exposes the reverse unit.















...


----------



## Reckers

I love to see you work on AF stuff, Bob---thanks for the primer!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> I love to see you work on AF stuff, Bob---thanks for the primer!


It's a "Dr. Jekyll / Mr. Hyde" thing, I think!!! O in the daylight hours of normalcy, S in the dark hours of mystery and mahem!


----------



## T-Man

*More Mayhem*

For now I left out the smoke unit. To clarify, the two center screws that hold the smoke generator.











I cleaned the wheels and removed the arm for the plunger, since it was not needed.









Then I cleaned the armature too.

...









For the shell I cleaned the piping with a little scotchbrite.








...

I used a 5/8ths 4-40 screw for a replacement.I cured my linkage problem.


----------



## T-Man

*All back together*


----------



## tjcruiser

From the darkness into the light!

Nice work, T!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I always marvel at some of the wrecks you guys resurrect as good as new. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikesdaddy

Wow, looks great! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut

NICE!! I thought I recognized my engine in that photo!! My 322 has the reverse unit in the boiler, with the smoke unit in the tender.


----------



## tjcruiser

flyernut said:


> My 322 has the reverse unit in the boiler, *with the smoke unit in the tender*.


Seriously?


----------



## flyernut

tjcruiser said:


> Seriously?


Yup..I can "park" the engine on a siding, put in in "neutral" and have lots of smoke and chugging sounds coming from it..


----------



## T-Man

*Back in Action*

With the tender cleaned, the trial run was a success. The rear truck tab was bent, lifting the rear axle off the track. So a quick tune up fixed it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice rehab, T. And it's in such fine company, too! 

TJ


----------



## mikesdaddy

I'm resurrecting this post...my K325 is getting the "spa" treatment and this sort of tutorial is priceless...love you guys!


----------

